# Here is a list of light/aero clinchers... Which to buy?



## thegreatdelcamo (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm looking for a light everyday/race wheel set. I also want as much aero benefit as I can get. I want to stay under 1600 grams, and the lighter the better. Lower price is better, but I like to run top of the line stuff, so the Attack level Reynolds are not usually my cup of tea.

Any of you have any comments on my options listed below? Tell me options I've missed.

Finally, a Power Tap option is desirable, as is a crash protection program.

Options: (Please let me know if you know of better prices than I've listed!!)

Reynolds MV32C UL @ claimed 1320 g $2,400 Approx MSRP

Reynolds MV46C UL @ claimed 1410 g $2,400 Approx MSRP

Reynolds Attack @ claimed 1450 g $900 ebay

Reynolds Assault @ claimed 1525 g $???

Reynolds DV3K C @ claimed 1500 g$???

HED Jet 4 C2 - Flamme Rouge @ claimed 1553 g $1,700 from LBS

HED Ardennes C2 @ claimed 1364 g or 1347 g for Flamme Rouge $ 890/$1,232 from LBS

Shimano WH-7850-C24-CL @ claimed 1386 g $909 US bike shop/Internet

SOUL C4 Carbon Clincher @ claimed 1390 g $815 shipped to USA

Mavic Cosmic Carbon SLR @ claimed 1595 g $1,700 from LBS

Zipp 303 @ claimed 1613 g $???

Cameron Reddy


----------



## wuggabugga (Oct 3, 2005)

Can't wait to see the wheel builders respond and diss all of the wheels listed and promote their own business! ROFL!

Check out gotta ride bikes, they have 15% off on first order except on Zipps.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

wuggabugga said:


> Can't wait to see the wheel builders respond and diss all of the wheels listed and promote their own business! ROFL!
> 
> Check out gotta ride bikes, they have 15% off on first order except on Zipps.


Woohoo Im the first!

These are non-ti spoke builds. If you were to go with ti spokes you would lose about 44 grams on either one

Reynolds MV32c rims
Sapim Cxray spokes
Extralite Ultra sx hubs
1134 grams

Edge 45 c 20/24
Sapim spokes
Extralite Ultra sx hubs
1272 grams

The lightest build I can think of... 

Am Classic Mag 300 rims 28/28
Pillar 1422 ti spokes
Alchemy ELF/ Extralite Sx rear
weight 911 grams

You would have to be really light to ride that one.


----------



## wuggabugga (Oct 3, 2005)

Too funny .... ROFL!


----------



## Ligero (Oct 21, 2005)

wuggabugga said:


> Can't wait to see the wheel builders respond and diss all of the wheels listed and promote their own business! ROFL!
> 
> Check out gotta ride bikes, they have 15% off on first order except on Zipps.


How does my response rate?



Finally, a Power Tap option is desirable, as is a crash protection program.

It will be hard to get a Powertap option in under your weight limit of 1600g but it can be done. Something like Reynolds MV32cUL rims laced to a SL+ with a Alchemy front hub would make it under 1600g. Also you can get most of the below mentioned rim built with a Powertap hub but any wheelbuilder.

Options: (Please let me know if you know of better prices than I've listed!!)

Reynolds MV32C UL @ claimed 1320 g $2,400 Approx MSRP

Great pair of wheels that can normally be had for around $2100. That weight is pretty close to actual weight and the rims are pretty strong considering thet weigh 375g each. I built up a pair a few weeks ago on my own hubs and really liked the way they built up. 

Reynolds MV46C UL @ claimed 1410 g $2,400 Approx MSRP

This is the set I would go with if I had to pick out of your list. They are lightweight, fairly strong and pretty aero. 

Reynolds Attack @ claimed 1450 g $900 ebay

The rims themselves are not bad but the hubs leave something to be desired. The hubs seem to hold up ok but there have been quite a few reports of wheels having to be rebuilt with different hubs because of multiple problems.

Reynolds Assault @ claimed 1525 g $???

Same as the attack.

Reynolds DV3K C @ claimed 1500 g$???

Not a bad pair of wheels for the money. They are basically last years DV46c but with a different surface finish. They are really durable and the weight listed is very close to the real weight.

HED Jet 4 C2 - Flamme Rouge @ claimed 1553 g $1,700 from LBS

I don't have that much experience with this pair of wheels but I do like the wide rim concept. I have built some wheels with the wide Hed Bastonge rims and really like them.

HED Ardennes C2 @ claimed 1364 g or 1347 g for Flamme Rouge $ 890/$1,232 from LBS

I like this wheelset but it is a little flexy under larger or powerful riders.

Shimano WH-7850-C24-CL @ claimed 1386 g $909 US bike shop/Internet

This is one of the best factory built carbon clinchers on the market. They are fairly light, pretty strong and not real expensive. There is not much to not like about these wheels. 

SOUL C4 Carbon Clincher @ claimed 1390 g $815 shipped to USA

Have never seen a pair of these in person but they seem to be the same Chinese hubs, Gigantex rims laced together with Pillar steel spokes that every low end carbon wheelset on Ebay has. 

Mavic Cosmic Carbon SLR @ claimed 1595 g $1,700 from LBS

Real weight on this pair is normally around 100g heavier then the claimed weight. Otherwise they are pretty stiff and very durable. The only thing to watch for is the Mavic freehub body requires periodic maintenance and if not done could lead to noise and/or failures.

Zipp 303 @ claimed 1613 g $???

Very aero but heavy for such a deep rim. The rims weigh 560 to 570g each which is heavy for a rim of that height. The new hubs are better then last years versions but they still have issues with premature bearing wear because of loose fitting seals on the bearings.

I would add Edge Composites factory builds to the list in either 45 or 68mm heights. Also you can get most of the above mentioned rim built into


----------



## thegreatdelcamo (Aug 20, 2008)

Zen Cyclery. Prices. I need prices! I like both of your options! 1134 is tubular territory. So is 1272.

I weigh 167 and ride on some pretty bad roads, though I'm pretty light on my bike. However, when I'm riding with the racing club (which for me is racing!) I sometimes have to pedal through some pretty nasty stuff.

My current wheels, the DT Mon Chasseral, hold up just fine, if that gives you a reference point.


----------



## thegreatdelcamo (Aug 20, 2008)

How does my response rate?
Fantastic!

Finally, a Power Tap option is desirable, as is a crash protection program.

It will be hard to get a Powertap option in under your weight limit of 1600g but it can be done. Something like Reynolds MV32cUL rims laced to a SL+ with a Alchemy front hub would make it under 1600g. Also you can get most of the below mentioned rim built with a Powertap hub but any wheelbuilder.
Good point. I suppose I'd be willing to go a bit over 1600 since the weight is centered in the hub and not the rims.

Options: (Please let me know if you know of better prices than I've listed!!)

Reynolds MV32C UL @ claimed 1320 g $2,400 Approx MSRP

Great pair of wheels that can normally be had for around $2100. That weight is pretty close to actual weight and the rims are pretty strong considering thet weigh 375g each. I built up a pair a few weeks ago on my own hubs and really liked the way they built up.

Reynolds MV46C UL @ claimed 1410 g $2,400 Approx MSRP

This is the set I would go with if I had to pick out of your list. They are lightweight, fairly strong and pretty aero.
Thanks for the opinion!

Reynolds Attack @ claimed 1450 g $900 ebay

The rims themselves are not bad but the hubs leave something to be desired. The hubs seem to hold up ok but there have been quite a few reports of wheels having to be rebuilt with different hubs because of multiple problems.
So I figured. They are out.

Reynolds Assault @ claimed 1525 g $???

Same as the attack.

Reynolds DV3K C @ claimed 1500 g$???

Not a bad pair of wheels for the money. They are basically last years DV46c but with a different surface finish. They are really durable and the weight listed is very close to the real weight.

HED Jet 4 C2 - Flamme Rouge @ claimed 1553 g $1,700 from LBS

I don't have that much experience with this pair of wheels but I do like the wide rim concept. I have built some wheels with the wide Hed Bastonge rims and really like them.

HED Ardennes C2 @ claimed 1364 g or 1347 g for Flamme Rouge $ 890/$1,232 from LBS

I like this wheelset but it is a little flexy under larger or powerful riders.
This set is very tempting given the price and the fact that I can get them down the street from my house.

Shimano WH-7850-C24-CL @ claimed 1386 g $909 US bike shop/Internet

This is one of the best factory built carbon clinchers on the market. They are fairly light, pretty strong and not real expensive. There is not much to not like about these wheels.
I thought these were sleepers. I had the 7850 tubless for a while but the rear hub was defective so I sent the wheels back. It skipped after coasting.

SOUL C4 Carbon Clincher @ claimed 1390 g $815 shipped to USA

Have never seen a pair of these in person but they seem to be the same Chinese hubs, Gigantex rims laced together with Pillar steel spokes that every low end carbon wheelset on Ebay has.
I really prefer to buy from countries that do NOT have nuclear missiles aimed at us.

Mavic Cosmic Carbon SLR @ claimed 1595 g $1,700 from LBS

Real weight on this pair is normally around 100g heavier then the claimed weight. Otherwise they are pretty stiff and very durable. The only thing to watch for is the Mavic freehub body requires periodic maintenance and if not done could lead to noise and/or failures.
I was afraid of the weight.

Zipp 303 @ claimed 1613 g $???

Very aero but heavy for such a deep rim. The rims weigh 560 to 570g each which is heavy for a rim of that height. The new hubs are better then last years versions but they still have issues with premature bearing wear because of loose fitting seals on the bearings.
Woah! Rims weigh that much? They are WAY out.

I would add Edge Composites factory builds to the list in either 45 or 68mm heights. Also you can get most of the above mentioned rim built into
Can you suggest a build and a price?


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

PM sent...
If your looking for a bit of depth and really light weight I think the 45 would be ideal.


----------



## Ligero (Oct 21, 2005)

thegreatdelcamo said:


> I would add Edge Composites factory builds to the list in either 45 or 68mm heights. Also you can get most of the above mentioned rim built into
> Can you suggest a build and a price?


Edge has a stock build that uses Dt 240 hubs in a 20h front and 24h rear. You could also have them built up with another brand of hub like Tune, Extralite or White Industries. I also build both of those rims into my own hubs. 

I believe the stock Edge builds are around $2700 if you order them from directly from Edge or your LBS. The Tune and other hubs will probably run you around $2000 to $2500 and I charge $2100 to $2300 depending on clincher or tubular.


----------



## vortechcoupe (Jun 6, 2006)

Ligero said:


> SOUL C4 Carbon Clincher @ claimed 1390 g $815 shipped to USA
> 
> Have never seen a pair of these in person but they seem to be the same Chinese hubs, Gigantex rims laced together with Pillar steel spokes that every low end carbon wheelset on Ebay has.


Not on their new builds. See their updated site. http://www.bikesoul.com/wheeldivision.html

I've been looking at these too, seems price to weight they are great.

To the OP, you can get Jet 40 C2 FR for $1700!!! I'd be all over that.


----------



## Ligero (Oct 21, 2005)

vortechcoupe said:


> Not on their new builds. See their updated site. http://www.bikesoul.com/wheeldivision.html


I did look at them, they have the same rims that you can find under many names, like Prolite which sells carbon wheels for $600 to $700 on ebay. You can see the raised brake surface that is moved away from the tire and takes special brake pads holders to move the brake pads into the right place.


----------



## vortechcoupe (Jun 6, 2006)

ligero, you might be right about the C4.0s, i was thinking and referring to the C5.0

http://bikesoul.com/2009/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=6&Itemid=16

Any better? Those wights seem less then any gigantex builds i've seen.


----------



## the_gormandizer (May 12, 2006)

*Shimano vs Ligero?*



Ligero said:


> Shimano WH-7850-C24-CL @ claimed 1386 g $909 US bike shop/Internet
> 
> This is one of the best factory built carbon clinchers on the market. They are fairly light, pretty strong and not real expensive. There is not much to not like about these wheels.


Please could you comment on the relative merits of the Shimano wheels compared to the Ligero Model 1's? Thanks...


----------



## the_gormandizer (May 12, 2006)

*Shimano vs Ligero?*



Ligero said:


> Shimano WH-7850-C24-CL @ claimed 1386 g $909 US bike shop/Internet
> 
> This is one of the best factory built carbon clinchers on the market. They are fairly light, pretty strong and not real expensive. There is not much to not like about these wheels.


Please could you comment on the relative merits of the Shimano wheels compared to the Ligero Model 1's? Thanks...


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

the_gormandizer said:


> Please could you comment on the relative merits of the Shimano wheels compared to the Ligero Model 1's? Thanks...


No comparison. I would choose Ligero's.


----------



## Ligero (Oct 21, 2005)

the_gormandizer said:


> Please could you comment on the relative merits of the Shimano wheels compared to the Ligero Model 1's? Thanks...


What specific things do you want know?


----------



## the_gormandizer (May 12, 2006)

Ligero said:


> What specific things do you want know?


I am shortly to visit a legendary frame builder to get fitted for a custom Ti frame, and I would like to spec out wheels for this bike which will, of course, be the last bike I will ever buy. 

I am about 160lbs, do not race, but I do a fair amount of group rides and climbing (grades sometimes in excess of 20%) on roads that are often in poor shape with frost heaves, potholes and cracks. So weight, robustness and aesthetics are important. I am looking for a clincher wheel (or perhaps tubeless wheel).

My current wheels are Shimano WH-6500's, and I have a backup set of Ksyrium SSC SL's. 

I like low-spoke-count bladed-spoke wheels, but for me it's more about looking cool than the aerodynamics. Kind of like a spoiler on a car. I was warned about the dangers of low spoke count, but so far broken spokes on the 6500's have never stopped me getting home (knock on wood). Still, I have had to have the rear 6500 wheel rebuilt twice in the last 6 or so years due to a cracked or buckled rim. So I guess I am pretty hard on wheels.

The Ksyriums have less aesthetic appeal, particularly the large-chord of the bladed aluminum spokes. Somehow, I distrust aluminum spokes, although this is probably irrational since I have broken more stainless spokes than aluminum. I also don't like having to service the Ksyrium freehub, although at least it is serviceable, whereas I have actually had the Ultegra freehub fail completely on the 6500's.

I have always lusted after Campy Shamals but I am leaning towards Dura-Ace for this bike, so that rules them out.

I homed in on the Ligero Model 1's and the WH-7850-C24-CL as two sub-1400g wheels of a similar price that have got good reviews. I guess I can get used to the more practical higher spoke count and shallower rims. 

So what I want to know is how would I choose between them?


----------



## Lab Worker (May 31, 2004)

the_gormandizer said:


> So what I want to know is how would I choose between them?


Troy is a good guy and knows an amazing amount about what makes a good bike wheel. The DuraAce wheels are good but if it were my money I'd be riding Ligeros.


----------

